# Here I Go



## TacticalW (31 Jul 2008)

Well, some might remember me posting a thread a while back and unfortunately that got locked. Anyways I applied a little over a year ago and after some months of waiting for things to be scheduled and my application to be moved on, I got held up some months later when I was informed I'd have to retake my medical 6 months after I was completely off my meds for depression. I did so and after talking to the medical staff he recommended I try to send a letter with my doctor offering a statement that I was A-okay mentally and got past my depression. I got a reply back stating that rules are rules and that's fine. One little tid bit that I regret is dropping out of the last year of school, but I'll just take care of that later. 

I decided to join almost a year and a half back and since then was running, going to the gym daily and looking forward to it. I still go to the gym daily and took up boxing in a pretty hardcore place and there the cardio/endurance workouts were very demanding and kept me fit. For running I ran for a good 8 months constantly going anywhere from 6 kilometres at a steady to fast running pace to a 15 kilometre endurance run, although after it was confirmed that I'd have to wait 6 months I was pretty disappointed but decided that the best route to keep myself going would be boxing which was good for more then just cardio. I was going daily and it was pretty difficult managing a few runs in a week, boxing daily and 1 - 1.5 hours in the gym daily as well but kept it up. Due to some financial problems that came up with the family I've had to stop boxing and in the past few weeks have decided to take a break but once again going to go running every 2nd day and in a few weeks going daily working up to where I was. Strength-wise I'm pretty big after a year and a half and my workouts changed quite a bit every muscle group gets 3 excercises and every excercise gets 3 sets usually 12-10-8 reps. I've been dedicated in constantly keeping fit no matter how much my enrollment was delayed and I'll damn well keep going if I have to. 

Technically every member of my family in Belarus was a member of the military at some point and my great grandpa was a war hero in WW2 and was one of the few rewarded a Red Star personally from Stalin. I've always heard of it and that's what jogged my interest in the army. Learning a lot of its history and exactly how bad it was there certainly makes me happy that I'm here (my mother and I moved when I was 5). Most of our family are still there and can barely find meat to buy. "Rich and wealthy" is someone with a one-room apartment and if they're lucky an old car (taking 30+ years from one mans salary to get, pumping every extra cent into it). Then the rest of our history makes me a tad sick to my stomach.

As for my personal life, aside from a part-time job nothing much. I'm just waiting on this. As for my bouts with depression, I'm fine and have been for a while. Just trying to look at this as more time to get ready, although rather excessive. 

I was applying into the Reserve Infantry and now with not many commitments at all and me being all up for it I've changed my mind and will be going Regular Infantry NCM. From what I've heard they have a lot more spots open now for the trade and that when I get merit listed it should be pretty fast. I'll have to do my interview again and of course medical since that's what held me up. Unless my hearing and eyesight has gotten drastically worse or I "really" messed up on my interview I'm pretty sure I'm fine (and I'm very sure my hearing and eyesight is the same). I'm just looking forward to getting "started", it's pretty frustrating when things suddenly get delayed this much. I'm looking to having a long career in the army and my goal will be to be NCO eventually. Through all of my life I'm used to pushing myself way beyond where I should draw the line and I think through sheer determination I can probably do it.  I've been on a lot of runs where I pushed myself too far and blacked out after stopping and other times when I ripped my muscles and had to wait for it to heal for a few weeks (hamstrings and shoulders a few times, in one situation my hamstrings weren't the same for a few months). Every sport I've tried I picked up fast and did well at. I think it'll be the hardest thing I'll ever do but I'm ready and pretty confident. 

Right now getting another application and filling everything out to go for Reg. Infantry NCM. The 6 months wait will be up in a week and the process can be booted up again then. I'm really hoping for everything to be moved along fast and I've heard positive things from the recruiters when I called to ask questions about it. 

I'll post up updates on how the interview and medical goes. Hopefully everything goes fine. I'll be starting my runs up again today.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Jul 2008)

Good luck, many people have had to wait a while for their chance...


----------



## Ðetermination (31 Jul 2008)

Sorry to hear about your wait, but once you get on course it will be so worth it. 
Just keep your head up and try not to think about it too much,  or you'll drive yourself crazy with anticipation.


----------



## TacticalW (12 Aug 2008)

Alrighty the recruitment process has started again. The only issue I have is that the next medical will be in over a month and I'll have to wait until I finish that to have my interview scheduled. Oh well, more time to prepare I guess, although I have to admit I was a little frustrated since both could've easily been scheduled on the same day and since everything is being booked out I might have to wait another month for the interview. 

Well wish me luck, off to the gym in a sec and I'll be running every two days for the next week and a half then going daily. Back to running 4km pretty fast and I'll mainly be working on my speed and slowly expanding the distance.


----------



## TacticalW (13 Aug 2008)

Okay great news, the CFRC gave me a call today and I'll be able to get my medical done at the 22nd instead of sometime next month although somewhere else. I'm very happy about this and looking forward to gettings things done. I would've just modified my other post but the time was up for me having a chance to do that.


----------



## TacticalW (22 Aug 2008)

Done the medical, passed it and now to await my interview. Booyah ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Aug 2008)

Good to hear!  Makes for a sweet weekend  ;D


----------



## apache2001 (22 Aug 2008)

TacticalW said:
			
		

> Done the medical, passed it and now to await my interview. Booyah ;D



Everyday it gets closer just like now. Congratulations.


----------



## eilaw (22 Aug 2008)

Good luck with the interview. Waiting isn't too bad if you occupy yourself during that time and keep your mind on your final objective. Use the wait to make yourself hungrier for what you want.

Gene


----------



## TacticalW (3 Sep 2008)

Great, I just got a call and my interview is at September 12, for a second I was told I might have to do it in October but then there was a spot that opened up earlier 

In the meantime spending quite a bit of time working out, playing some games and occasionally going to a movie, pretty uneventful but it's going much faster than I anticipated so looking good. I'll holler when I get the interview done and am merit listed


----------



## Kr3w (5 Sep 2008)

I had similar problems like you, except I didn't have to take any depressants but had to see a shrink lol. Had some pretty rough bumps in my early years, but you gotta learn to move on. I never finished my last year of high school either but it doesn't really matter since you only need 10 credits. Props for keeping at er, and good luck on everything else you gotta do! ;D

PS- That's pretty neat that your granddad got the Red Star from Stalin, must of did somethin pretty crazy.


----------



## TacticalW (12 Sep 2008)

Kr3w said:
			
		

> I had similar problems like you, except I didn't have to take any depressants but had to see a shrink lol. Had some pretty rough bumps in my early years, but you gotta learn to move on. I never finished my last year of high school either but it doesn't really matter since you only need 10 credits. Props for keeping at er, and good luck on everything else you gotta do! ;D
> 
> PS- That's pretty neat that your granddad got the Red Star from Stalin, must of did somethin pretty crazy.



Thanks bud. 

Anyways, aced the interview and I was told that my merit listing should be very competitive, although unfortunately I had to re-sign certain forms and I'll be going under another background check since it was 6 months since my last one. 

Does anyone know how filled up PPCLI is population-wise and whether there are a good amount of slots free?


----------



## Kr3w (13 Sep 2008)

Congrats man, I just found out that I was actually merit listed about a week ago. Never know might be doing BMQ with ya.


----------



## TacticalW (18 Sep 2008)

Kr3w said:
			
		

> Congrats man, I just found out that I was actually merit listed about a week ago. Never know might be doing BMQ with ya.



Thanks and aye the odds are good'ish I guess 

Well in the meantime continuing to exercise and working towards a 3 day rotation schedule where I have one day where I run 5km as fast as possible working on my speed, next day 10km+ long distance and the day after that speed walking with a weighted backpack starting at 30 pounds and 7km for a few weeks and steadily going up from there. Right at this moment just doing 5km runs and working on my speed once every other day until my legs are built up to what they were a few months ago. In a few weeks I'll be settling into my schedule, possibly with a one day break in-between the 3 day workouts or continuously depending on how I fare. As for the gym it's been the exact same set of workouts for the past several months and despite a few injuries here and there to my arms I'm still progressing well. 

Other than that going to the movies on occasion, on the computer, watching CNN, reading some books and playing some games. I lead a boring existence right now as I await :-\

Well I'll be calling them up in a few days to see if perhaps that security check finished up, then calling once a week until something happens as usual. Let us hope the latest bit of speedy progress keeps up, I just need the check to finish up and I'm all done and merit listed.


----------



## TacticalW (30 Sep 2008)

Well I'm still waiting for the security check and certain forms to be looked over but that "should" be done within a week if not less. 

Right now I'm just posting to ask if anyone knows just how many slots are available for the Reg. Force Infantry and more specifically the PPCLI regiments since I asked for that, if someone could refer me to someone that can help and has access to that information that would be great too. I'm pretty amped about this and this "is" the only thing I've been waiting on for about a year now from preparing to thinking about and I'm anxious to get started, I would really appreciate it if someone on these boards could check my file up to see what's up and update me on how it's going. If there is someone who can do that I'll send you a message with my details and I'll try not to message you too much  :-X

Sorry if I'm being a bit bothersome with these requests, but it's very important to me and I'm willing to bet I've putting more into this than most people waiting this long to get in 

Well, for the sake of having more information on my personal progress now I'm sticking with 5km speedy runs and I'm trying to improve my time, right now I'm stuck at 23 minutes to complete it and I'm trying to get it to 21 eventually. I started hiking with a weighted backpack that is 40 pounds and doing 7km with that. I do the 5km one day, hiking with a pack the next and the day after that a break for my legs. I'll be working the endurance running in in a week or two from now and starting from 7.6km (the distance to reach Lost Lagoon Lake here) and I'll be steadily raising that. I've been getting advice from some discussion boards on RunningManiac and as usual have found mapmyrun.com to be very useful in plotting out my runs and finding interesting new ones with decent scenary. My goal is to be able to run a half-marathon succesfully before I get sent out to BMQ and to be able to hike 13km with a 60lbs backpack at a good pace and getting steady progress. As for my weight lifting switched up some excercises and raising the intensity, I have that part pegged and just trying to raise my pull-up/push-up count now, push-ups for first set are 40 and pull-ups are 10 (although I started these again very recently). And there goes my fitness bio for the moment I guess.

I have too much free time  :-\


----------



## TacticalW (8 Oct 2008)

I just called them up and they said that they're still waiting for the forms to get there. The thing is though Medisys told me that they personally handed the forms in to the CFRC on September 18th, does it usually take this long to get through the pile of papers to those forms? It wasn't quite this long a wait last time and I want to be sure that nothing was misplaced or anything - but at the same time I don't want to be bothering them over something that could just be the month being rather busy in the office. Could anyone offer some insight on whether this is normal and if so how long I should expect this bit to take. Much appreciated


----------



## TacticalW (14 Oct 2008)

Fantastic news! I finally got merit listed and was told I should get an offer fairly soon. Crossing my fingers for in a few weeks, for now I'll be busting my butt increasing my mileage for running and I'll be concentrating on raising my push-up count as well as starting to do chin-ups (the only endurance excercise I haven't been doing for a while). From now until BMQ I'll be pushing things up a notch and trying to inch towards my peak for cardio.

Anyways, feeling fantastic albiet trying not to get over-optimistic on the amount of time to wait for the job offer


----------



## JohnnyCanuck1977 (14 Oct 2008)

Don't forget TacW that although it's great that your getting in shape by working out for your BMQ, that your BMQ is only 10% physical and 90% mental, and I am not kidding. I was in fantastic shape when I went to Basic 13 odd years ago and, I wanted to quit so many times because the stress was incredible. If it wasn't for my girlfriend (now wife) I would have failed without a doubt.  You seem to have a very good attitude and a strong desire to succeed and I hope you'll keep that in mind when your overthere.  

Remember that you have platoon mates who are going through the same stuff you are so don't be afraid to lean on them and help them when they lean on you. I'm sure you'll make a fine addition to the CF. Good luck, I hope you get your offer soon.


----------



## TacticalW (16 Oct 2008)

Wow, 2 days after my merit listing I got a job offer (just now), and I'll be flying to St. Jean at 25th of October and course will start on 27th. That was way faster than I could've thought, really excited and can't wait  ;D (bound to become nervous shortly before and at the start)

Here I was expecting a BMQ at late-november/december  

Well about to go for a run outside and do more chin-ups (I've just been concentrating on pull-ups for a while and everything else) and I just wish I had more time to change my sleeping schedule around 9 hours and run those half-marathons but aye, sooner the better I guess  At least I'll be getting there before the chill really sets in there.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Oct 2008)

Wow, thats fast.  Good for you TW.  

CFLRS Joining Instructions, read these if you haven't already.  

And...keep up the PT but make sure you don't injure yourself.  This might be a time to 'maintain, not gain'.  

IMO, there is ALOT more than 10% physical to BMQ.  If you are out of shape, you will be sore, more likely to get injured, less likely to deal with stress and lack of sleep, etc etc etc.  If you are sore/injured/stressed out/sleep deprived, you will find the training harder.  The beneifts of doing PT/physical fitness extend well beyond the ability to keep up on morning runs around the Mega.


----------



## TacticalW (17 Oct 2008)

Thanks guys and I'll make sure to have both corners covered for BMQ. I've been injured many many times now from overdoing it and I know when to stop and take a break, I'll be pushing it up a notch but if I ever get a sharp pain anywhere I'll make sure to take a break for a day or two before it gets worse. My legs have gotten past that portion of the process where they seize up excessively after each run so it shouldn't be too bad. Thanks for the CFLRS instructions, I checked that out a "long" time ago but forgot most of it by now hehe. I think for strength training I'll just stick with where I'm at from now and probably through the BMQ. I'll still be making sure to get "at least" two solid trips to the gym a week and am planning on going for 30 minutes on each weekday for one muscle group if time permits but I'll want to at the least maintain where I'm at now and not fall back. 

I've brought most of what I need and I'll get the rest this weekend. I already have a list of some gear people recommended to get once the money is flowing in (boots, tac vest, sight/scope and so on to get "much much" later). Anyways, I've got my heart set on it and if it's not this than it's nothing at all in my view. I've had my mind set for a "long" time now and I definitely feel prepared (it "has" been over a year and a half now since I signed the application after all). 

I'll be starting off my new sleeping schedule today as well. 10pm rather than the usual 6am I'd say is recommended  :-X


----------



## JohnnyCanuck1977 (17 Oct 2008)

Okay I'll admit 10% physical was a bit of a stretch,lol. But I just wanted to demonstrate that it really is a good atitude and a good outlook on your military career that will get you through, you don't need to be in super human condition (but it helps) to pass but you do NEED TO WANT TO PASS.  Being in good shape will of course make things alot easier for you. I wish more young folks like yourself took the time to prepare for their BMQ with as much dedication.


----------



## TacticalW (23 Oct 2008)

Aight, the ceremony is done and I'm enrolled. Going out in 2 days and looking forward to it 

The only bad bits are that I'm still not getting much sleep and I've pretty much chosen to maintain what I have. I've been really busy getting everything together, but it's all done now and having a little celebration of which I will hopefully recover fully from when I fly out. Most of the people I was with are also starting on the 27th and another is starting on the 3rd, they were pretty good guys (albiet some less fit than others). Honestly though I've actually gained "a few" pounds in the last few weeks despite constant running and excercise, too much celebrating damnit!  :-X

Anyways, pretty pumped and ready to be yelled at "lots" and shine those boots ;D


----------

